# Happy Thanksgiving



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wanted to wish all you turners out there a Happy Thanksgiving. So much to be thankful for.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Bernie and same back to you. I hope you have as many grand young 'uns running around your house tomorrow as I will :dance3:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob. It is going to be fun. Enjoy every minute my friend.


----------

